# How much should i feed my puppy?



## Puppy-Oscar (May 12, 2011)

Got my new puppy home a couple of hours ago! All going really well but im not sure how much i should be feeding him? 

Ive got Royal Canin mini junior dry food but its not very clear on the packet how much im supposed to give him? 

He is a bichon/shih tzu cross and I would like to feed him either 3 or 4 times a day so what quantities would you reccomend per meal?

Thanks


----------



## JayLib (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats on the new puppy!

Do you know how much it weighs? There is usually a guide as to how much the pooch weighs and then how much food you give it....

Did the breeder not advise you?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Did the breeder not give you any information on feeding?

How old is he, and what does he weigh? If he's less than 12 weeks I'd be feeding 4 times per day.


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

JayLib said:


> Congrats on the new puppy!
> 
> Do you know how much it weighs? There is usually a guide as to how much the pooch weighs and then how much food you give it....
> 
> Did the breeder not advise you?


the breeder deliberately crossed two breeds so i doubt they would be experienced and ethical breeders that will give a diet sheet.

Your puppy should get 3-4 meals a day up until 6 months when you can start to reduce. Royal canin in my opinion can over estimate the portions so you should try what they estimate but then just go by how your puppy looks and acts. If it leaves some each meal you are feeding too much if it guzzles it all and looks for more just offer a bit more.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

astraldream said:


> the breeder deliberately crossed two breeds so i doubt they would be experienced and ethical breeders that will give a diet sheet.


That's a little harsh. We don't know anything about this puppy's background.


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> That's a little harsh. We don't know anything about this puppy's background.


nothing against the puppy, or the poster. But no its not harsh. There are too many of these crosses being done deliberately for money with no care and thought to the bitch or future owners of the dogs.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> That's a little harsh. We don't know anything about this puppy's background.


Okay, then they deliberately continued with a cross breed pregnancy 

No such thing as an accidental litter!

Weigh your pup and feed what it tells you to feed! Split the amount into 4 meals.


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

i would just like to add so the poster doesnt feel we are being cruel about their puppy, i have nothing against them. one of my best dogs years ago was a mongrel.
however these days there are options to not continue with accidental litters. there are too many oddle doodle, shipoos, dorgis, etc.. adding to the terrible state the rescue centers are in because of people like this.

To the poster, i am sure your puppy is lovely, nothing against you or your pup but everything against the breeder.


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

I see the high horses are out quick enough 

with regards to the question asked..... I would go by the feeding guides on the packet, cannot go wrong there..... if you not sure what your pup weighs, get on the scales in KG yourself, then get back on with pup and work out the difference


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Didn't mean it to descend into anything! I had been biting my tongue. Just when someone said it was a bit harsh.. Don't really think it was tbh!

No-one is being mean!


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

vickieb said:


> I see the high horses are out quick enough
> 
> with regards to the question asked..... I would go by the feeding guides on the packet, cannot go wrong there..... if you not sure what your pup weighs, get on the scales in KG yourself, then get back on with pup and work out the difference


high horses are always out when you deal in rescue and see the edless stream of byb dogs coming in.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

I just didn't think there was any need for the comment. We have no idea about this pups background - for all we know the mother could have been a rescue dog already too far gone for mismate. The puppy itself could be a rescue. There are possibilities other than this cross being bred for profit.

If I was being overly sensitive then I apologise.

And sorry to Puppy-Oscar for pulling the thread off-track.


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Im assuming the puppy is at least 8 weeks old,as the RC mini junior is for 2-10 months,but as suggested i would if you can try and weigh the pup,if like some dry food bags,it give an expected adult weight,i found this quite hard to understand,but [email protected] were a great help,you can ring them..

Good luck with your new house mate,i look forward to the pics x x*


----------



## James Eade (May 16, 2011)

To many snap judgements here tbh :|

Anyway, like people before me have said it depends on the size / breed of the dog and eventually the ammount of exercise they do.

But standard is 12 weeks - 6 months 3 times a day. then 2 times a day until they've past adolesence.


----------

